

The abundance of slowness - Brajeshwar
https://medium.com/content-creators-curators/348a9f60e176

======
tonyfelice
> sometimes entrepreneurs work on their businesses after hours out of love,
> rather than straining toward an overly-optimistic deadline out of fear. I’ve
> been there, I’ve put in the hours and I’ll do it again. But not unless I’m
> motivated by love.

This article is the best thing I've read in a while, and I needed to read it.
Thanks.

